# South Dakota Hay Market



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Sioux Falls, SD Fri Sep 12, 2008 USDA-SD Ag Market News

Weekly East River South Dakota Hay Market
All prices per ton, unless noted, FOB field or stack.

Compared to last week Alfalfa and grass hay steady to
firm with limited sales confirmed. Buyer inquiry good. Alfalfa
pellets steady to 5.00 higher. Bedding steady.

Alfalfa:
Large Squares:
Supreme RFV > 185+ xx
Premium RFV > 170-185, many loads 170.00.
Good RFV > 150, few loads 115.00-130.00.
Fair RFV > 130, xx
Grinding Quality few loads 85.00

Large Rounds:
Premium xx
Good 95.00-115.00,
Grinding Quality 85.00

Mixed Alfalfa/grass:
Large Squares:
Good xx
Grass:
Large Squares:
Premium loads 100.00-120.00
Good few loads 90.00-100.00
Fair xx
Large Rounds:
Good 85.00-90.00

Straw:
Large Squares: xx
Large Rounds: 60.00-65.00

Pellets:
Sun-cured Alfalfa: 17 pct 185.00
15 pct 175.00

Source: USDA-South Dakota Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD
605-338-4061 24 hr markets 605-336-7765
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/SF_LS311


----------

